# Windows says "The network path was not found"



## computer7guy (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a problem. I have always connected to other computers in my network, including my file server, and all of a sudden, it will not work. This is only happening on one computer. You can connect fine on all the others. I am running Windows 7 SP1, and in the network window, I can see the computers, but when I click on them to connect, it says "The network path was not found". If I access them via their IP in windows explorer, then I can access them . I have never seen this before. I attempted to disable Norton, I even un-installed it, and it still does the same thing. I really need help with this, I have been attempting to solve this problem for days, and I feel like I have tried everything!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Make sure that Netbios is enabled. Here's How.

Pls. try a System Restore, restore it to a point where it has worry free.

If it's still an issue, verify that you used Norton Removal Tool to remove all the remains.

Please post a update.


----------

